# Problems with peruvian



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

Ive got two lots of peruvian green (tunki and yanesha) but im finding it difficult to get a good tasting roast out of them, anything below full city (shortly before second crack) has an unpleasant tasting rawness, almost like an undeveloped or bad roast even though the roast has gone ok.

is this a characteristic of all peruvian beans?

i have to say i dont like there taste of the bean much either, theres a slight asheyness at fc that is amplified if taken much in to second crack and leaves a long lasting bitter aftertaste.

its boring and traditional tasting at best even if the right roast level is hit, i doubt i'll be buying any more peruvians.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

What are you roasting them with?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And are the tastes your describing coming from cupping or some other form of brewing?


----------



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> What are you roasting them with?


just a bread machine and heatgun with a lid on.

i think the roasting is ok though, i get quite good temperature control and hit the right time/temps and roast levels, quite an even roast and nearly ever other bean has come out as intended.



Mrboots2u said:


> And are the tastes your describing coming from cupping or some other form of brewing?


 brewed with milk and sugar. ive tried it after a week or more resting too and its still as bad and really shouldnt taste (what i would describe as) raw at city+ level.

im more of the opinion at the moment that this is something to do with low quality peruvian beans in general after reading sweet maria's page on them where they say the cheaper peruvians (which most are), have little or no positive qualities and are often defectively tainted with grassy and fermented notes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Im not going to comment on how your roasting etc , as I am not a roaster...

You should as a matter of course try cupping the beans you roast to discover the flavours that are there.

Adding sugar and milk to them isn't telling you what the roast you have has to offer

Here is a link as to how ...

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/brew-guides/6552897-cupping-brew-guide


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

> just a bread machine and heatgun with a lid on.
> 
> i think the roasting is ok though, i get quite good temperature control and hit the right time/temps and roast levels, quite an even roast and nearly ever other bean has come out as intended.
> 
> ...


IK tend to stay clear of Peruvians on the Bella barista bulk buys, I bought some Chinchamayo before and they are difficult coffees. I would think it very tough to get a good result with BHG roasting. It's difficult to get good quality peruvians and the price normally (but not always) reflects that. It's similar with Mexican beans, the last lot I went for a washed bean and it wasn't cheap.

http://www.peruviancoffee.com.pe/download.pdf

The peruvians come in 4 or 5 different grades with the top grades being washed coffees, the lower grade are semis or dry processed. To complicate matters there's stuff that exceeds the grading classification such as the reserve type coffes, EP etc..and these can sometimes be classified using other grading systems. In fact I'm not sure I would totally rely on the peruvian grading as I don't know necessarily what they count as defects (e.g. screen size variances etc..). The sack the coffee comes in may show grade 2, but that's not sometimes reflective of whats in it in terms of our expectation, especially if it's and in country grading.

This doesn't follow for all coffees, where some produces can use a lower grading than the coffee actually is, to avoid tax type charges....but not Peru. Coffee production has been hit hard in Peru and I think is down as well due to customers getting cheaper coffee elswhere...I may be wrong, but I think they may also have problems with rust affecting the crops?

Sometimes with some beans...best place is in the bin...or if you live near me and have 900g+, we can stick em in my Roaster and see what happens.


----------



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Im not going to comment on how your roasting etc , as I am not a roaster...
> 
> You should as a matter of course try cupping the beans you roast to discover the flavours that are there.
> 
> ...


i agree...to an extent, but by my twisted logic i also say that as im only ever going to drink it brewed with milk and sugar then thats the only condition that counts ....and there can be bitterness overwhelming other flavours in unsweetened coffee too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Going banana said:


> i agree...to an extent' date=' but by my twisted logic i also say that as im only ever going to drink it brewed with milk and sugar then thats the only condition that counts ....and there can be bitterness overwhelming other flavours in unsweetened coffee too.[/quote']
> 
> What cupping allows you to do , is understand the flavours on the coffee that can be had using brewing etc, then if you are reaching them or over under extracting using whatever method you use.
> 
> It will also tell you if that horrid taste you are getting in prevalent on the roast or due to the way you are brewing it .


----------



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> IK tend to stay clear of Peruvians on the Bella barista bulk buys, I bought some Chinchamayo before and they are difficult coffees. I would think it very tough to get a good result with BHG roasting. It's difficult to get good quality peruvians and the price normally (but not always) reflects that. It's similar with Mexican beans, the last lot I went for a washed bean and it wasn't cheap.
> 
> http://www.peruviancoffee.com.pe/download.pdf
> 
> ...


hmmm...i think im going to put it down to the beans then, although they do really need a roast on something decent to know for sure as im not getting any of the chocolatey or other flavours that were described for the coffee either.

i think it would be hard to get rid of the prominent raw grassy taste below full city no matter what you do to them though.

i do live too far away to put them in your roaster, i couldnt bring myself to bin the whole 1kg+, its drinkable at full city+ level just a little ashy and boring.

both beans came from respected specialist sellers so i think the lesson of the day for me is not to get any more peruvians or other similar dubious origin unless there's a lot of evidence that theyre going to be good.


----------



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> What cupping allows you to do , is understand the flavours on the coffee that can be had using brewing etc, then if you are reaching them or over under extracting using whatever method you use.
> 
> It will also tell you if that horrid taste you are getting in prevalent on the roast or due to the way you are brewing it .


yeah, i might try it tomorrow or after theyve rested a few days, ive got a load of beans to get through.

ive tried a few different roasts with them so far and the result is the same rawness so its probably inherent to the bean.


----------

